# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  What are good LED pool lights?

## wozzzzza

I am fed up with having to spend time and cash replacing these power hungry halogen lamps in my pool every 6 months, i want to get some decent LED lights for the inside of my pool.
anyone recommend me a good one? i currently have poolrite lights in there and i have to put on my diving gear everytime i need to change a light globe and getting sick of it.

----------


## BRADFORD

I couldn't agree more.
Mine is a Poolrite, the voltage is 32v, the globes are very expensive and they last no time at all.
For these reasons my underwater lights haven't been working for some time.(much to SWMBO's disgust)
I have conidered installing a 12v transformer and using cheaper and more readily available globes.
LED's could be the go, at least you could expect some reasonable lamp life.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Spa Electrics Underwater Lighting Specialists 
But $500 will buy you an awful lot of globes...

----------


## wozzzzza

you can get solid blue led lights off ebay for $150, wondering if they are any good?

----------


## RustyNail

After going through upteen expensive 24v 150w sealed beam units in our ancient Poolrite light over the years, I replaced it with 3 1W cabinet downlights from Deal Extreme, each of which I opened up and potted with epoxy and mounted in a plastic circle that fits in place of the old lamp, driven with a matching LED power supply using the existing cable to the light. 
While it isn't as bright as the old light, it certainly lights up the pool (9.5m x 4m) very well, and drawing only about 5w (allowing for a bit of loss in the switching driver) I can have it on a timer to come on every evening, which is a nice look. 
These are the lights: DealExtreme: $5.34 1W 60-Lumen White LED Emitter Cabinet Aluminum Lighting Module (3.4V 350mA) 
This is the driver: DealExtreme: $4.46 KEGAO 3*1W 320mA 0.5V~10V Constant Current LED Driver/Power Supply (110V~240V AC) 
Although, to be honest I'm a little concerned about the isolation from the mains in the latter device. A small 12V transformer and a 12V LED driver might be a safer option.

----------


## stan250

Spa Electrics: Fit it once and fit the best.
Units are made in Australia and customer service is excellent. 
As you already have a fitting, you may be able to retrofit one of the S.E units which should be cheaper than buying a complete new unit.
Ring the Red Baron for their best price which is usually the cheapest around: http://www.redbaronpoolsupplies.com.au/

----------

